# شريط ساكت ليه - هايدى منتصر -  كامل وصوت نقى جدا



## Nemoo (26 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*​ 

*معكم اليوم شريط ساكت ليه *
*للمرنمه هايدي منتصر*
*" اللي ترنيمتها اتشهرت اوى وهي خارج أسوارك يا أورشليم "*​ 
*والصوت كوالتى جدا جدا جدا جدا*​ 

*1- **ساكت ليه*

*2- **ادعونى ابنا لك*

*3- **معنتش اسيبك تانى*

*4- **درب الحياه*

*5- **لاتشمتى لاتهزئى*

*6- **اول فرحه مرت بيا*

*7- **خارج اسوارك يا أورشليم*

*8- **track 8*​ 
*الشريط كله فى لينك مضغوط
http://www.4shared.com/file/48749239/22a72413/_____.html?s=1 
​*حملو بسرعة قبل ما وقت تحملهم يخلص
ومتنسوش الردود واذكرونى فى صلاتكم​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (26 يناير 2007)

ميرسى يااجدع مينا.....
ربنا يباركك.........


----------



## Nemoo (26 يناير 2007)

أى خدمه 

 اذكرنى فى صلاتك​


----------



## angf (26 يناير 2007)

معلش يا مينا ممكن ترفعهملي على الدريف بتاعي عشان انا مش بحب رابيدشير دا خالص
وانا اسف اني بتعبك ولو مش فاضي خلاص مش مشكلة
على فكرة ممكن تاخد الينك من الدريف عندي بردو لو عايز وهو ملوش وقت ويتمسح زي رابيد
شكرا جدا ليك
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1869282/8122263a/haydy.html


----------



## men@ elgm@l (13 فبراير 2007)

كويس جدا 

ربنا يبارك عملك


----------



## totaaa (2 مارس 2007)

انا ش عارفه احمله خاااااااااااااااالص وزعلانه:beee:  اووووووووووووووووى


----------



## Nemoo (2 مارس 2007)

ممكن تضيفينى وانا هبعتهولك على الميل


----------



## incubus18 (7 مارس 2007)

nice


----------



## meky83 (7 مارس 2007)

enta gamed gedan 3la fekra 
ana kont hamot we asm3 elshret da enta rbena b3tak leya 2bl ma amoot 
mrceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lek kter awe awe awe we rbena y3wad t3ab ma7betak


----------



## جاسى (8 مارس 2007)

مينا بجد ربنا يباركك بس الترانيم مش راضيه تتحمل عندى ممكن تقوللى ايه الخطوات علشان انا بجد هموت على ترنيمه خارج اسوارك
شكرا معلش هتعبك​


----------



## yehiamg (8 مارس 2007)

*ترانيم جميله ورائعه*

ترانيم جميله ورائعه



Nemoo قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> 
> *معكم اليوم شريط ساكت ليه *
> *للمرنمه هايدي منتصر*
> ...


----------



## george_elbasha (14 مارس 2007)

*nice*

كويس جدا 

ربنا يبارك عملك
ياريت نعرف نحمله


----------



## mr_b (14 مارس 2007)

thank u


----------



## Nemoo (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا جماعه 

لكل الى رد على الموضوع ده 

ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## jim_halim (15 مارس 2007)

ترانيم جميلة قوي 

شكراً ليك يا نيمو .... 

ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك ​


----------



## moon_walkermj (15 مارس 2007)

+++++++
++ † ++
++ † ++
++++++++++++ ++++++++++++
+++  ترنيمه جميله الرب يعوض تعب محبتك +++
+++عاطف عادل+++
++++++++++++ ++++++++++++
++ † ++
++ † ++
++ † ++
++ † ++
++ † ++
++ † ++
++ † ++
//†††††\\
//†††††††\\
\\†††††††//


----------



## NAROz (15 مارس 2007)

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## NAROz (15 مارس 2007)

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## كيرلس القس يوساب (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الشريط
كنت بدور عليه
شكرا ومستنين الجديد


----------



## مايكل ميشو (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا انت فظيع..........................................ساندرا


----------



## mousa63 (16 مارس 2007)

عن جد ها الموقع يا ريت من زمان لاقيته


----------



## كيرلس القس يوساب (19 مارس 2007)

انا حملت الشريط كله
وانا فرحان باشتراكى فى الموقع
وربنا معاكم


----------



## مايكل ميشو (20 مارس 2007)

مرسى اوووووووى............................ساندرا


----------



## monmon397 (22 مارس 2007)

معلش يا مينا هو التحميل ازاى
هنتعبك شوية شكرااا


----------



## MarMar2004 (27 مارس 2007)

اشكر تعب محبتكم ولكني لم اعرف بعد كيف اقوم بتنزيل الترنيمة علي الجهاز


----------



## kiro george (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ezay a7amel el taranjm


----------



## Nemoo (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

الاول احب اشكركم على تعيقكم

والى مش عارف يحمل الترانيم ممكن يضيفنى وانا ابعتهالوا فى حاله لو معرفش يفهم شرح طريقة التنزيل 

الاول هتدوس على اسم الترنيمه  هيفتح صفحه اخرى انتظر التحميل انزل بالماوس تحت اسفل الصفحه اضغط على كلمه  free
هيتنقل على صفحه اخرى انتظر العد التنازلى لما يخلص  هيظهرلك صوره اكتبها فى المربع الفاضى الى تحتها وبعد كده دوس دون لود وحمل  واسمع وادعيلى .​


----------



## امير2007 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا مش عارف احملة اعمل اية


----------



## kiro george (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ana nefsy asma3 tarnimet osama monirrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## safinaz (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا حاولت احمل شريط ساكت ليه لهايدي لكن مقدرتش ممكن لو سمحت تبعتهولي علي الاميل 
safinazsaid@yahoo.com
وشكرا علي كل هذة الخدمات والرب يعوض تعبكم خير


----------



## mecho777 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

كويس جدا


----------



## Nemoo (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## the servant (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا يباركك ونفسي نبطل نطلع حاجة مش صح عشان مافيش حد يمسكها علينا(ترنيمة خارج اسوارك)


----------



## liuto (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## n880 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

أخي نيمو ممكن ترنيمه  ( ادعوني ابنآ لك ) للمرنمه هايدي لان الترنيمة ما بتنزلش معي من الرابط السابق ممكن رفعها من جديد حتى أتمكن من تنزيلها من جديد .........  بكل محبه أخي نيمو أتقدم بذلك مع الاحترام و التقدير .


----------



## مريم ملاك (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا مش عارفة احمل الترانيم


----------



## مريم ملاك (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ممكن تعلمونى ازاى احملها


----------



## Nemoo (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*



n880 قال:


> أخي نيمو ممكن ترنيمه ( ادعوني ابنآ لك ) للمرنمه هايدي لان الترنيمة ما بتنزلش معي من الرابط السابق ممكن رفعها من جديد حتى أتمكن من تنزيلها من جديد ......... بكل محبه أخي نيمو أتقدم بذلك مع الاحترام و التقدير .


 


اخى او اختى   n880

انا تحت امرك واعتزر على التاخير بسبب الدراسه وتقدرى تضيفينى لو تحبى 

عشان ابعتلك الترنيمه

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## n880 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

أنا أخوك n880 ممكن ترفع الترنيمه على المنتدى لتعم البركه للجميع و شكرآ و الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Nemoo (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*


*على فكره الترنيمه مرفوعه تقدر تنزلها من الشريط *


----------



## مينا روكى (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا مش عارف اقولك ايه انا كنت بدور على الشريط من زمان بجد ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## ديكوريست (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

:new5: ربنا يبارككم 
انا مش عارفه احمل الترانيم من الرابيد شير


----------



## bimen_6020 (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

Thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shadymokhles (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا على الشريط الجميل دا


----------



## sand_storm4 (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا على تعب محبتك يامينا


----------



## Nemoo (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا على مرووووووركم


----------



## kermena_g (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا مش عارفة احمل الشريط ممكن تبعتهولي علي الايميل kermena_g@yahoo.com


----------



## FADESHIKO (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا اوى وانا كنت بدور على الالبم دة من زمان


----------



## Nemoo (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا شكرا على موركم يا جماعه

واتمنى اكون عند حسن حظكم


----------



## alberlibo13 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## peter makram (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

yahoo:شكرا اوى


----------



## bnt elra3y (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

يا نيموووووووووووووو انا مش عارفة احملهم وانا عاوزاهم عشان انا بقالى كتييير بدور على ترانيم هايدى
بجد قولى اعمل ايه عشان احملهم ممكن؟:dntknw:


----------



## Tabitha (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*صوتها روووووووووووووووووووووووعة 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا نيمو*


----------



## بنت الانبا اثناسيوس (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ميرسى كتير على الشريط 

بجد شريط روعة روعة روعة


----------



## mes (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

هاي انا ابولونيا عضوة جديدة في الموقع واتمني ان حد يقدر يساعدني لاني نفسي في الشريط لكن مش راضي يتحمل واتمني اتعرف علي كل الاعضاء باي باي                      :smil12:


----------



## Nemoo (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

اهلا بيكى ابولونيا معانا ونتعبرك اختنا  

انا مش عارف اشرحلك ازاى تنزليهم لكن ممكن تضيفينى هبعتهملك

menaa2010  على الهوت

mr_cancer1 على الياهو

وانا فى خدمتك وتحت امرك


----------



## michaelsadki (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

:warning::crazy_pil30::smil16::smil16:





Nemoo قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> 
> *معكم اليوم شريط ساكت ليه *
> *للمرنمه هايدي منتصر*
> ...


----------



## جورج عادل وهبة (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

سلام ونعمة انا مش عارف انزل الشريط خالص ممكن حد يساعدنى وشكرا جدا


----------



## peter makram (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

اللى عاوز الترنيم دى يدوس على اى واحده منها ويدوس free هتظه صفحة تانيه يكتب اللى بحروف كبيره فى المربع اللى بجواره كلمة here هتنزل علطول واستمتع


----------



## جورج عادل وهبة (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

اشكرك جدا جدا على تعب محبتك وربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## gomagdysamy (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا على ترانيم جملي دة وارجو منك المزايد منها وشكرا يامان


----------



## بيشوى ماهر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا يبارك تعب المحبه


----------



## sameh moon (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

الف شكر على الشريط الجميل 
وربنا يعوضك


----------



## gomagdysamy (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا يامان على ترانيم جملية دة وارجو منك المزايد منها وشكرا


----------



## neutral_man (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا اخويا نيمو بجد انت زي العسل ربنا يباركك بس المشكله انى جيت متأخر فوقت الداون لود بتاع الشريط خلص و انا كان نفسي في الشريط ده ممكن تبعت هولي على الايميل لو فيها تعب بلاش وربنا يعوضك 
mashbh********.com
fedodedo20002000******.com
اي واحد من الاتنين


----------



## mrmoka (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا كنت بدور على الشريط بس مكنتش لاقيه ربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## polas (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

الف الف شكر يا باشا
على الترانيم الحلده دى
يارب تكون معانا فى الجديد على :act31: 
:t7:طول​


----------



## petro.man (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ميرسي اوي على الترانيم الحلوه ديه


----------



## elmomasl (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*ترنيمة(( ساكت لية))(( لهايدى)) اللى كلكم بتقولوا عليها شيرين*

هايدى اللى مرنمة ترنيمة خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم طبعا كلكم عافنها 
هى بترنم الترنمة دى ومعها مينا ماهر 
على فكرة هما من المنيا 

انا اسف على الرغى دا كلها 

جاء وقت التحميل 







[hide]

من هنــــــــــــــا


[/hide]


elmomasl el 3alami


----------



## Ramzi (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة(( ساكت لية))(( لهايدى)) اللى كلكم بتقولوا عليها شيرين*

اولا ً اهلا بيك يا elmomasl
يا ريت تكتب ترحيب بمنتدى الترحيب عشان يعرفوك كويس
بالنسبة للترنيمة جميلة جداً جداً 
†††††الرب يحميك †††††​


----------



## elmomasl (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة(( ساكت لية))(( لهايدى)) اللى كلكم بتقولوا عليها شيرين*

ميرسى يا مان  على الرد


----------



## maro52 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

بجد انا كان نفسي في الشريط ده جدا بس اتحملت عندي ترنيمه واحده والباقي مش عايز يتحمل معلش حد يقولي اعمل ايه ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## د.منار (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا علي التلرانيم بس بجد مش عايزة تتحمل وانا نفسي انزل الشريط دة ياريت حد يقولي علي الخطوات


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة(( ساكت لية))(( لهايدى)) اللى كلكم بتقولوا عليها شيرين*

*انا بحب ترانيم هايدى منتصر جدا بس بالنسبه للتحميل معرفتش احملها عندى وانا زعلانه قوى :smil13: *
*المسيح معك شكرا لتعب محبتك *


----------



## ماريان صاير (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

مينااااااااا انا مش عارفه احمله خالص اعمــــــــــــــــــل ايه؟ يااااااااااريت ترد عليا


----------



## نيرو (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

اجمل ترنيمة خارج اسوارك:ranting:


----------



## beshoy azmy (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

مرسى على الترانيم لكن مفيش ملف مضعوط عشان نحملة مرة واحدة:ranting:


----------



## ساندى سامى (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

سلام والنعمة على جميع الموجودين من فضلكو انا كنت عايزة احمل شريط هايدى منتصر لكن الملف مش موجود من فضلكو حد يساعدنى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكو


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا ليك يا باشا على الشريط الجميل ده 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## peteradly (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## tito_pop (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكر خاص للمسؤل عن هذا الموقع العظيم بنعمة المسيح والسيدة العذراء:new4::new4:


----------



## John Amir (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شريط جميل جدااا وصوتها شبه شيرين فعلاً!!!


----------



## ramez_z (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

على فكرة الينكات مش شغالة  الربيد شير دة رخم اوى   انا نفسى فى الشريط دة بجد


----------



## ramez_z (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

Host your files with RapidShare FOR FREE!
1. Select your file and press upload
2. Receive download-link and share it


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

اللينكات شغاله تمام جرب مرة تانيه


----------



## مريم ملاك (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

الشريط جميل جدا وكمان الشريط الثانى بتاع خلينى اعيشلك اجمل واجمل


----------



## tito_pop (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

:yahoo:انا سعيد بتشرفى لهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## mix micky (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرااااااااا


----------



## ناصر (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا يعوض تعبكم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاى


----------



## casper2025 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*ألف ألف شكر يا نيمو على تعبك و محبتك :smil12:*​


----------



## شمس الر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ممتاز جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يباركك


----------



## bsau (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكر اووووووووووووووووى


----------



## el3omda2008 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*بجد مجهود رائع وجبار
شكراً جزيلاً وربنا يعوض هذا التعب أضعافاً*


----------



## نانا نسيم (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ياريت ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامة اولادها


----------



## نانا نسيم (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

يايت ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامة اولادها رجاء محبة:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## نانا نسيم (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ياريت ترنيمة هى كنيسة ضامة اولادها رجاء محبة:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## رومانى هابيل (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا جدا على هذا الشريط الرائع


----------



## friendlove (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*شكر جدا على مجهودك الرائع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## كركر نمر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا عايز انزلهم بس مش عارف


----------



## mk1611 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا يباركك ياباشا


----------



## socialworker (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*بجد ربنا يباركك على الشريط الجميل ده ... واذكرنى فى صلاتك​*


----------



## pola120 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا مش عارف احملها ممكن حد يقلى ازاى


----------



## aymanpepo (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا يبارك فيكو وبثبتنا كلنا فى اسمه


----------



## christin (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانكس نيمووووووو


----------



## ##beshoo## (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

أنا مش عارف أحمل ترنيمة ساكت ليه حد يساعدني بسسسسسسسسسسرعة


----------



## ##beshoo## (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*



Nemoo قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> 
> *معكم اليوم شريط ساكت ليه *
> *للمرنمه هايدي منتصر*
> ...


سااااااعدني على التحميييييييل


----------



## مارك موريس (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكراًً جزيلاً


----------



## مارك موريس (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا عايز انزلهم بس مش عارف


----------



## miretti (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

hello nemoo
ana esmy mirette . ana bamoot fe 7aga esmaha hidi. 7awelt a3mel download lesheretha elgedeed dah bas manfe3sh . emaily miretteazmy********.com fa law momken ya3ny teb3atli eltaraneem eli fel shereet dah 3lih :smi420:. Thank u. ur sister. Mirette


----------



## نصحي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكراً
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكراً


----------



## ASTRO (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## samnona (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا على الشريط ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## alberlibo13 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

tanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wawa_smsm (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا خالص  على الشريط .. أنا كان نفسى بجد أسمع ترانيم للمرنمه هايدى. لأن صوتها بيعجبنى.
ربنا يباركك.


----------



## ابو العمده (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ابجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى الف مليون شكر


----------



## ابو العمده (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ابجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى الف مليون شكر


----------



## ابو العمده (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ابجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى الف مليون شكر


----------



## رامز رفعت (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا مش عارف انزل الشريط ده ونفسى اسمعه


----------



## بولا جمال (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

لو سمحت يا مينا ابعتلى على (tamaverene******.com)  ازاى احمل الترانيم
اناعندى خار اسوار المدينة اللى عايزها   يتصل بى على (tamaverene******.com) او 
(poula_poula ******.com)


----------



## gougou81 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nmr (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا لك على ترنيمة حلوة


----------



## gogoxx2 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## meromero (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

الف شكر يا  باشا على الموضوع دة بس يريت بلاش ريب تشير تانى


----------



## mk1611 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

مينا بجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## safwat_3 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا بجد .... شريط جميل  .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## mekha tote (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا عضو جديد في المنتدي وعايز ترانيم هايدي بس مش عارف اتعامل مع موقع رابيد تشار و   ياريت حد يبعتهملي      او يعرفني الخطوات                 سلام ونعمه


----------



## ramy299 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD:t39:


----------



## king (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

الترنيم مش كلها بتتحمل ربنا يخاليك شوف الموضوع دة


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

الرب يباركك وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين يا اجمل منتدى


----------



## فارما (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جميله ورائعه*

[ترانيم جميله ورائعه


----------



## love story (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

اولا هو مرسى جدا على تعبك يعنى 
بس ياريت تكتب طريقة الحميل ازاى
لو سمحت
                      ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Meriamty (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

رااائع جداااا جدااا 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## koko_min2008 (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

دة اجمل واحسن شريط سمعتو و يارب معاكو


----------



## s_h (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا على الشريط الجامد دة


----------



## مرمورة (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*



Nemoo قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> 
> *معكم اليوم شريط ساكت ليه *
> *للمرنمه هايدي منتصر*
> ...


جميل جدا


----------



## مرمورة (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*



Nemoo قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> 
> *معكم اليوم شريط ساكت ليه *
> *للمرنمه هايدي منتصر*
> ...


جميل جدا جدا وعندها احساس عالي


----------



## مرمورة (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*عايزة اعرف طريقة التحميل*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

جميل جدااا

وجارى التحميل

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## جرجس الامير (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

[CEشكر علي هذه الترانيم الجميله ونريد الشريط الاخير لها اخوكم التوب جرجس
NTER]:yaka:[/CENTER]


----------



## جرجس الامير (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

:yaka: الشريط اكثر من رائع ومستني الجديد​


----------



## nermen morees (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ميرسى على الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## bonbona (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع  جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

الشريط جامد جدا وهما كمان كويسين اوى وانا بحبهم جدا ان كانت هايدى ولا مينا :999:


----------



## نرمين علاء (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

مرسي جدا بس بجد مش عارفه احمل الشريط


----------



## نرمين علاء (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*



Nemoo قال:


> أى خدمه
> 
> اذكرنى فى صلاتك​


مرسي جدا بس بجد مش عرفه احمل الشريط انا نرمين


----------



## nojaa sam (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا  نفسى  انزلة  بس  مش  عارفة  يريت  اعرف  ينزل ازاى   ربنا يظللك بمحبتة  ويعوضك


----------



## nojaa sam (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*:beee:*


----------



## nojaa sam (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا يعوضك ويظللك بمحبتة بس نفسى اعرف ازاى احملة*:2:*


----------



## ميلاد خليل بولص (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ذكى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا يباركو ممكن موسيقة ترانيم اطفال علشان عندى حفله ومشعارف 
احفظ الولد الترنيمه منغير موسيقه ومعندناش عزف


----------



## البرنس مايكل (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا على الشريط


----------



## ramyshama2006 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## رومانى الفارس (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ممكن اعرف خطوات التحميل للترانيم لأنى مشعارف احملها


----------



## ابن الحبيب (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

سلام ومحبة يسوع المسيح معكم الى الابد :yahoo:الرب يبارك حياتكم بنعمته ومحبتهالى الابد


----------



## يوستيكا (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

مرسي ليك كتير بس انا زعلانة علشان مش عارفة احملهم رغم اني كنت بدور علي شريط هايدي دي كتير ممكن تساعدني وتقولي انزلهم ازي وشكررررررررررررررررررا يا مينا علي تعبك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*شريط ساكت ليه - هايدى منتصر - مضغوط *​منقوووول​


----------



## نيرو (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ترانيم جميلة وياريت اكتر ربنا يبارك صيامك


----------



## kamal65_65 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*



Nemoo قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​
> 
> *معكم اليوم شريط ساكت ليه *
> *للمرنمه هايدي منتصر*
> ...


يااحبائى من فضلكم حد يعرفنى احملها ازاى ولكم كل شكر


----------



## THE SKY (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ميرسى ليك كتير  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  
بس للاسف مش راضيه تتحمل عندى وما عارفه ايه السبب


----------



## بيتر شوقى المصر (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا يا باشا على الشريط بجد ربنا يعوضك


----------



## fawz (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ميرسي كتير لكن انا مش عارفه احملها ليه ؟ من فضلكم ارشدوني شكرا كتير


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*ميرسي*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*
*وجارى التحميييييل*​


----------



## elia (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*مينا بجد ربنا يباركك بس الترانيم مش راضيه تتحمل عندى ممكن تقوللى ايه الخطوات علشان انا بجد هموت على ترنيمه خارج اسوارك*شكرا معلش هتعبك


----------



## وفاء توتة (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ميرسى على الترانيم
بس ممكن يتحط الالبوم كله على الرابيد شير بدل مبضطر افتح واحدة واحدة
و ياريت لو قدرت تحطلى الالبوم التانى كمان لهايدى منتصر
مش قادرة اقولك بناتى بيحبوها قد ايه
ربنا يباركلك و يعوض خدمتك فى نشر كلمة المسيح من خلال الترانيم الجميلة دى


----------



## tharaot (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا يعوضك مينا 
بس مش عارف التحميل ازى ممكن تقولى


----------



## kamal65_65 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

بعد اذن السادة الافاضل : الى اللى مش عارف يحمل الترانيم اول شىء تضغط على الترنيمة وسوف تفتح صفحة تنزل من اسفل على كلمةfree وستفتح معك صفحة اخرى  انتظر العد التنازلى وبعدين انزل الى اسفل تجد حروف اكتبها فى المربع here وبعد كدا اغط على download وصلو من اجلى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 مارس 2008)

*Temo_thanks*

Thanks Viry Mach ..............nemo


----------



## FADY_TEMON (30 مارس 2008)

*Nemo_thanks*

THANKS VIRY MACH ..............NEMO


----------



## angel_queen2008 (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

realy i want el taranem dy but i do not how to download it


----------



## angel_queen2008 (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ممكن ترانيم فيلم تماف ايريني


----------



## هانى زكريا (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

جميل


----------



## yakop (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

فعلا جميل جدا رنا يبارك مجهودك
 النمر ابو صلاح


----------



## emelio (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

[                                     B]ربنا يبارك عملك [/B]

*the kinjdom of god  is not a matter of talk but of power*


----------



## الوداعة (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

:yaka:مينا الترانيم جميلة أوى وشديدة أنا سمعتها كتير ..؛ ويسوع يعوض تعب محبتك:yaka: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## ابرام سعد فوزي (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

عايز شريط ساكت ليه لهايدي منتصر​


----------



## golden man (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

نفسى انزل شريط هايدى منتصر


----------



## mr.hima (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*شكراً يا معلم nemoo اوي على الترانيم المية مية دى ..... بجد تمام*


----------



## 2007mido (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم جميله ورائعه*

الف شكر


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

مرسى  اوى


----------



## shady2008 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

thank you
shady 2008


----------



## تونى 2010 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## casablanca (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## HANYALZA3IM (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sr01013 (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا معاك


----------



## moza84 (11 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا يبارك


----------



## cocucocu (17 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## emad147 (23 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*شكر على شريط​*


----------



## maher magdy (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا جدا علي الشريط


----------



## مهنى مجدى مهنى (10 يونيو 2008)

*23 ش صلاح فهمى الرج*



yehiamg قال:


> ترانيم جميله ورائعه



hi iam mahany magdy :a4:


----------



## مهنى مجدى مهنى (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ممكن تبعدولى على الميل كل الترنيم لى هايدى منتصر


----------



## مهنى مجدى مهنى (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا عاوز انزلة عندى ازاى


----------



## caro/كارو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

على فكره التحميل سهل بس المشكلة انrapidshare بطىء جداااااااااا ويعصب:smil8:ده غير انك متعرفش تسمع الترنيمة قبل ما تحمله زى 4share


----------



## caro/كارو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

اهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا عايزه اضرب الrapidshare ده


----------



## عماد نجيب غبرى (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ارجوكم ترنيمة خارج اسوارك مش راضية تتحمل ليه انا مش عارف يا ريت تقولولى ايه الحكاية اوكى  والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## semens (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا اسفة انا اول مرة اشارك بس انا نفسى احمل ترانيم هايدى منتصر ومش عارفة معلش انا اسفة ع التعب بس بجد تسلم ايدك 
لو فيها تعب يريت تقوللى ازاى احملهم او ابعتهم لى ع الايميل
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## berry (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ana ya gama3a kol ma agy anazel 7aga men el rapidshare site we ada7'al el code beyb2a 5 digit bas elly momken yetketeb 4 bas...a3mel ehhhhh????? ozkorony fe salawatkom


----------



## semens (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا نفسى انزل شريط ساكت ليه لهايدى منتصر لو سمحتوا اللى عارف ازاى ممكن احمله يبعت لى ع الايميل
شكرا على تعبك يا berry


----------



## waelmoos (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## semens (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

لو سمحت يا نيمو انا مش عارفة احملهم
ممكن تبعتهم لى ع الايميل بتاعى 
انا نفسى قوى احمل ترانيم هايدى منتصر


----------



## ayman adwar (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسدو لكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها بل خافوا بالحرى من الذى يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما فى جهنم†


----------



## ayman adwar (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*



يهوذا الالفيه قال:


> ميرسى يااجدع مينا.....
> ربنا يباركك.........


صلوا لاجلى انا الخاطى


----------



## St_Semon3 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

انا كان نفسى انزل الترانيم بس معرفتش ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى؟


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

تم اضافة لينك مضغوط للشريط كامل على موقع الفور شير
وجارى اضافة لينكات اخرى مباشرة
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## جانووووووو (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

حلو جدا ربنا يحميك


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

1000ميرسي وربنا يباركك


----------



## جان موريس (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا لمجهودكم العظيم


----------



## on_7_on (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

حاجه جميله ربنا يقويكم


----------



## hopalola (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى لانى دوخت عليه و هو عندنا فى المنتدى شكرا كتير اوى اوى​*


----------



## ALPEER EDWARD (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

مرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى اووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## makareous (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ترانيم حلوة خالص و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## محروس معوض (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

الشريط جميل جدا ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## joee_7590 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد (ساكت ليه)حصريا*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امسن
على فكرة يا جماعة دى اول حاجة ارفعها فى منتدى الترانيم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تعجبكم
شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد 
للتحميل 
الرابط اهه شغال10000000000%100
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f5f8c7/n/_-_rar


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد (ساكت ليه)حصريا*

*هوة          دة اخر شريط ولا اية علشان انا كدا اتلغبت

دة الى فية الكلمة منك مش اوهام ولا غيروا ​*


----------



## joee_7590 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد (ساكت ليه)حصريا*

اولا احب اشكرك على مرورك 
ثاينا الترنيمة موجودة فى الشريط التانى اسمه عارفنى انا برده رافعه فى  نفس المنتدى بس فى موضوع تانى
ميرسى على مرورك لتانى مرة


----------



## oesi no (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد (ساكت ليه)حصريا*

دة الشريط الاول  مش الجديد 
الجديد هو شريط عارفنى ​


----------



## cobcob (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد (ساكت ليه)حصريا*

الموضوع مكرر وسيتم دمجه​​


----------



## oesi no (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط هايدى منتصر الجديد (ساكت ليه)حصريا*

*ملحوظه *
*الشريط مرفوع مسبقا على المنتدى *
*وهيتم دمج الموضوع مع الموضوع الاولانى *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## mina_star300 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

معلش يامينا  علشان خاطر المسيح ترد علينا بشرح كيفية تشغيل الرابط رابيد  شير ده  علشان صعب شويه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك علشان عاوز احمل البوم المرنمه هايدي منتصر ساكت ليه  سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا علي الشريط الجميل ياباشا


----------



## joee_7590 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

على فكرة يا استاذ مينا انت مش من حقك انك تنقل الموضوع اللى انا رافعه على المنتدى ياريت نحترم خصوصيات بعض احنا اخوات
انا جوزيف اول واحد جايب شريطين هايدى منتصر بامارة الشريط التانى بتاع عارفنى وهو دلوقتى موقوف بناء على رغبة منتجى الشريط


----------



## mina_star300 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

خلاص يا استاذ جوزيف انا عندي 3 ترانيم من الالبوم (ساكت ليه) ومنها ترنيمة ساكت ليه بس ياريت ما تزعلش الزعل ده كله وانا اسف سلام المسيح معاك*:36_3_11:*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ياريت الاحترام للخوصيصيات و الموضوع الى يتكتب مره ميتعدش تانى وشكراا ليكم و ياريت ده ميتكررش


----------



## joee_7590 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ميرسى على اهتمامكم وعلى فكرة يا جماعة الموضوع ده لو حصل مع حد منكم مكنش هايعمل اقل من اللى انا عملته
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

*اهدو كدة وكفاية تجريح فى بعض *
*اخى  joee *
*انت مش شايف ان المشاركة بتاعتك نازله باسمك ولا حد واخدها منك عنوة *
*طبعا بأسمك *
*يبقا فين بقا اللى نقلها *
*النقل تم بواسطة الاشراف*
*واظن حطينا مشاركتين نقول ان الشريط مكرر فهيتم دمجه *
*يبقا مالوش لازمة التجريح فى حد*
*سلام ونعمة *​


----------



## mina_star300 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

سلام رب المجد معكم اعتزر علي كل ما صدرمني بس عاوز اعرف انا غلط في ايه   اتمني تقبلو اعتذاري انا طمعان في محبتكم  ربنا يباركم وانا بقدم اعتذاري للمره التانيه :smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411:


----------



## ramez khairy (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خادمة المخلص (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شششششكرآ جدآ على الحاجات الحلوة دي


----------



## الساحر الفرعونى (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شكرا لك كتير ..


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

شريط جميل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير نجيب تعلب (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

]مينا اللرب يبارك تعبك حبيب قلبي شكرا:Love_Letter_Open:]


----------



## te-agya-maria (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربنا يبرك خدمتك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ramy tharwat (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

ربما موجود


----------



## yossef smr (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)*

مشكور على هذا المجهود وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مهرئل (6 يناير 2009)

الف شكر ربن يبركك عملك


----------



## مهرئل (6 يناير 2009)

لسة بنزلو


----------



## سومية سعداللة (6 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا وربنا يكافى عملك


----------



## BASIR BASHIR (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لقبولي بينكم وارجوا تساعدوني في كل خدماتكم وتصلوا لاجلي


----------



## REHAMFAW (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الشريط بس انا نفسى ترفع لنا خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم الشريط كامل مش الترنيمة فقط


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## rere_smsm (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا خالص علي الشريط والرب يعوض تعب محبتك 
لانه شريط جميل جدا وناس كتير بتحبه الرب معاك


----------



## amad_almalk (10 مارس 2009)

شريط رائعه

مرسيىىىىى علي الشريط

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## totenar (11 مارس 2009)

شكرأ على تعب محبتك


----------



## ريمون سمير 888 (13 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك عملك


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

جميل  جدا

ربنا يبارك عملك


----------



## ريمون سمير 888 (14 مارس 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ميرنا بقطر (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا                                                                                                                                                       ميرسي كتر ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_



_ وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## BASIR BASHIR (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المجهودات الرائعه وربنا يعوضكم في السما وصلوا لاجلي


----------



## BASIR BASHIR (18 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعوضكم وصلوا لاجلي


----------



## BASIR BASHIR (18 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعوضكم ومتنسوش تساعدونا في فتح المنتديات اكثر موقع بيتعبني هو المنتديات الكنيسيه


----------



## tonylovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

*البوم هايدى منتصر الجديد  (عارفنى)*

*بسم الثالوث الاقدس* 

جبت البوم هايدى منتصر الجديد عارفنى  الالبوم مكون من 8 ترانيم 

ترنيمة  عالم صعب

:download: http://www.ziddu.com/download/4065799/3lms3b.mp3.html

ترنيمة  طبيب 

:download: http://www.ziddu.com/download/4065857/tabiiby.mp3.html

ترنيمة  الكلمة منك 

:download:http://www.ziddu.com/download/4065893/elklemamnk.mp3.html

ترنيمة بقالي مدة كبيره 

 :download:  http://www.ziddu.com/download/4065920/.mp3.html

ترنيمة دايس على عسلك


:download:http://www.ziddu.com/download/4065957/.mp3.html

ترنيمة عارف انك


:download: http://www.ziddu.com/download/4065982/.mp3.html

ترنيمة عارفنى

:download: http://www.ziddu.com/download/4066029/1.mp3.html

ترنيمة غيرت فيا

:download: http://www.ziddu.com/download/4066077/.mp3.html

 اخر ترنيمة  ترنيمة نفسى أرتمى تحت رجلك


:download: http://www.ziddu.com/download/4066116/.mp3.html

اتمنى ان الموضوع عجبكم    
تحياتى


----------



## tonylovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: البوم هايدى منتصر الجديد  (عارفنى)*

مستنى الردود


----------



## bola2009 (29 مارس 2009)

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم بولا ميلاد الشريط جميل جدا جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبة:Turtle_Dove::36_3_22:


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)




----------



## bola2009 (1 أبريل 2009)




----------



## bola2009 (1 أبريل 2009)

بولا ميلاد شكراا ليكم وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## كامل عماد (20 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويا رب المزيد


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم الرائعه


----------

